# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Shpreh ndjenjat e momentit me nje foto..5

## AlbaneZ

Meqe ishte mbyllur tema e meparshme,hapa nje te re.

Gezuar festat  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## Nete



----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## silentgirl



----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## prishtina75



----------


## Nete



----------


## B@Ne

Kjo do te ishte ideale 



Poorrr ky eshte realiteti  :kryqezohen:

----------


## RockStar



----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## AlbaneZ



----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## Serioze



----------

Santo-Oro (02-09-2013)

----------


## Serioze



----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013),Elonesaa (30-11-2013)

----------


## orhideja



----------


## B@Ne



----------


## Gentian_gr



----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## Serioze



----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## Shkenca



----------


## Gentian_gr



----------


## Shkenca



----------

Bahri. (26-10-2013)

----------


## Serioze



----------


## Gentian_gr



----------


## Gentian_gr



----------

